# Irish Thatched cottage



## BANNER25 (Dec 29, 2009)

Scenic thatched cottage in rural county Clare


----------



## bhphotography (Dec 30, 2009)

interesting with the shadow directly on the cottage. I like it


----------



## wescobts (Jan 1, 2010)

Need to get closer, the distance is not allowing the details, composed very well though.


----------



## Shockey (Jan 1, 2010)

Try shooting it in the evening or morning, the opposite of when you did shoot it.
Get the shadows off the church and off the road in front of you.
Nice scene just not shot at this time of day.


----------

